# Women's moon phase watches



## red__thread (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello,

I'm brand new to the forum, so please forgive me ignorance and also, nice to meet you all 

I recently heard about moon phase watches for the first time and fell in love with the idea of them. I haven't owned a watch in years, but now I can't stop looking at photos of them online! In particular, this one is just breathtaking: Celestial Beauty A Lange Sohne Little Lange Moonphase Womens Watch | The Wrist Watcher But in addition to be limited addition, it is WAY out of my price range.

My question is, can you recommend some affordable (under $500) moon phase watches to me? I've browsed some older forum posts and looked at a couple, but none really caught my eye. I'm a woman but enjoy the "high complications" (I think that's the correct term?) that many of the men's moon phase watches have. Thanks you in advance for any suggestions..it's so tempting to go to Ebay to find one but I'd rather spend some extra money and get a good quality and beautiful looking watch, if possible.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Bulova has several. Just google Bulova women's moonphase watch. All of their's should be at or under your price point. You may also want to look at smaller men's watches as there are more men's moonphase watches out there.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

If you're happy with a men's watch, here's a few.

Orient ET0P003W
CLASSIC AUTOMATIC | MECHANICAL WATCHES / ET0P003W | ORIENT WATCH









Sea Gull M199S
SEAGULL M199S Moonphase Mechanical Chronograph Men's Watch with ST1908 Movement









Seiko Premier (This might end up around the 700 dollar mark)
Seiko USA / Collections / Premier / SRX005









Cheers.


----------



## AngelaGuajardo (Oct 23, 2013)

As for the moon phase trend, A. Lange&Sohne watches were always the best thus expensive. If you're looking for something cheaper, look at Guess Women's Moonphase Watch in White Dial or Guess Moonphase. These might suit your options.


----------

